# Guess how old???



## Jordan1017 (May 9, 2013)

Hi, my husband and I suspect the breeder lied out our new little girls real age. I won't say how old they told us she was so as not to influence your guess, but how old? Pic is our first day home.


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

Five weeks.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Looks like around seven or seven and a half weeks. Maybe eight.


----------



## Jordan1017 (May 9, 2013)

This is her a couple days later.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

4-5 weeks...


----------



## Thesilentone (Jan 5, 2013)

She certainly looks too young to leave her mother.


----------



## Jordan1017 (May 9, 2013)

Okay, I was thinking 4-5 weeks myself, but they were saying 6 weeks. It was more the eyes, they still had the hazel blue look vs the brown they have now, along with the crossed look.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

She's a adorable little girl

The ears size is what really gives it away for me.


----------



## Jordan1017 (May 9, 2013)

I actually agree, had we no experience with tiny ones we wouldn't have gotten her.


----------



## elizabethtrotchie (May 10, 2013)

I would also say to young to wean usually the eyes are brown by 6 weeks. She is adorable though 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

If she is in fact that young certainly not ideal. They benefit tremendously from the mom & litter mates but that doesn't mean she won't be a good girl & an outstanding companion!


----------



## Jordan1017 (May 9, 2013)

She is actually great. Thankfully I'm still in baby mode, so it hasn't been a real struggle dealing with another baby (we have 4. Ages 7months, 2, 6 & 7.) It also helps that she is rarely left alone and I won't lie, the first couple weeks she slept with us until she adjusted to the crate at night.


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

I would say 4 weeks old I saw your other post with your son and just had to look at your profile as she looked way too young I am glad you are aware of her real age too bad she was not able to stay with mom longer I am sure she will be a great pup enjoy her she is beautiful.


----------



## LuccaVonCyclone (Apr 17, 2013)

Very very cute! Shame on the breeder for lying about her age. The next time you get a new pup, keep in mind that 6 weeks (the age you thought she was) is actually too young as well. Pups may be eating solid food at that age, but they really need to stay with mom and the litter until 8 weeks, for mental development.


----------

